# C&C RA2/Yuri's Revenge problem



## Dagnisaun (Oct 25, 2006)

hi
i became nostalgic and wanted to play this old game Yuri's Revenge (expansion of Red Alert 2)..
so i install Red Alert 2, but it doesn't show up in my programs list; and to patch it, i have to manually browse to the folder where it's installed. im assuming this is caused by not installing something into the Windows Registry..
then i tried to install Yuri's Revenge, and it gave me an error "Red Alert 2 not detected" .

can anyone help me?
thanks in advance.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

did it not show up in the add/remove section of the control panel?if so just delete the files for it,and reinstall.


----------



## Dagnisaun (Oct 25, 2006)

no it doesn't show up in the add/remove programs..doesn't show up anywhere, except C:\Westwood.
basically during the isntallation all it does is copy the files from the cd and nothing else.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i would delete those files,and run regedit.be sure all files,and registry entries for the game are gone.turn off the internet,and anti-virus software.then reinstall the game,be sure to turn your av back on.


----------



## Dagnisaun (Oct 25, 2006)

i deleted all files, deleted any registry entries, unplugged ethernet cable, turned off a/v, then reinstalled RA2.
still no success.
doesnt appear in programs list, doesn't appear in add/remove programs.
can't launch game by browsing to the exe file.
:sigh:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

it is a legit copy right?


----------



## Dagnisaun (Oct 25, 2006)

yes, it is a legit copy
it was given to me by a friend 5 or 6 years ago, not a burned copy, but the original copy.
but i don't see how that affects the installation


----------

